# Greetings from Bristol, UK.



## Simba (Aug 4, 2006)

Greetings from Bristol, birthplace of so many splendid British aeroplanes. This ol' cat has finally bitten the bullet and joined you WW2 types; some of you might recall me from DoA days?

<S>, all.



Simba.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2006)

no, i don't  but welcome all the same, i was in bristol last week i quite enjoyed it......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome Simba, from Nova Scotia. The birthplace of hockey, the hydrofoil, the place of the first powered flight in Canada (and indeed the entire British Empire  )the Bluenose, and me.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome Simba, did you know your name means lion in Kiswahili or did you just use the character from the Lion King?


----------

